# كهرباء اتصالات ام باور



## السيد واكد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة وبعد
انا طالب بالفرقة الثانية قسم كهرباء جامعة الزقازيق علما باننا عندنا اولى وتانية كهرباء عام والتخصص بالفرقة الثالثة
ومحتار بين اتصالات وكهرباء باور
وارجو النصيحة من حضراتكم
على الاخص مهندسين باور واتصالات
علما بان الاهم عندى المستقبل الوظيفى
من حيث توافر فرص العمل والمرتبات
انا مش عايز اهلى بعد التخرج ...........ز اعتقد حضراتكم عارفين
وارجو من حضراتكم ان لا تبخلوا عليا بالنصيحة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## طالب ولكن (6 أغسطس 2010)

مرحبا اخوي انا مريت بنفس المنعطف هذا بعد مشاورة ومناقشة مع اصحاب الخبرة اخترت باور ولا زلت طالب في السنة الرابعه ولذلك يقدرون يفيدونك اخواني اهــــل الخبرة اكثر


----------



## السيد واكد (6 أغسطس 2010)

*شكر واجب*

شكرا اخى العزيز 
بس ممك تقولى ايه بب اختيارك لبور بدلا من اتصالات
ايه اسبابك لأختيار هذا القسم ؟
طبعا غير انك حابه
وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## طالب ولكن (6 أغسطس 2010)

مرحبا اخوي بــــكل صراحة هو الأكثر والأوفر نصيب دائما من الوظائف المطلوبة وتخصص واضح مش مبهم وشكرا


----------



## wind life (6 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا هندسه الزقازيق انا كمان معاك بس انا الحمدلله قررت ومقتنعه ان شاء الله باتصالات 
الشغل دا حاجه ف المستقبل والغيب بيد الله يبقى اخد حاجه انا هستمتع بيها وحاباها ومهما كانت صعبه ومفيش دكاتره كويسين ومفيش معيدين ولا هتلاقى تقديرات بس هتعدى طول ما انا مقتنعه بيها ان شاء الله وكمان عرفت ان اتصالات مجالها اوسع من باور فى الشغل وان مهندس اتصالات يقدر يشتغل شغل باور بس مش العكس اوووووووووووووووووى دا اللى عرفته والله اعلم
المهم صلى استخاره واستهدى باللله وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## السيد واكد (6 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر بس انا مش عاوز بعد ما اتخرج اشتغل فى مجال غير مجالى


----------



## الم الفتى (8 أغسطس 2010)

شوووف :: مجال الإتصالات أوسع من الباور ومستقبله الوظيفي زاهر في كل مكان بالعالم لأن الإتصالات موجوده بجميع دول العالم حتى الفقيره منها بالإظافه لذلك فهو تخصص ممتع من ناحية دراسته وبالمقارنه مع الباور انا اجد ان الإتصالات اسهل من الباور ..
لكن لاتاخذ بكلامي .. اهم شي ادخل اللي تبيه انت والإتصالات والباور كلهم مطولبين بالسوق لكن الإتصالات اوسع من الباور فهمت كيف .. استخر ربك والخيره فيما يختاره الله واتمنى لك التوفيييييق في دينك ودنياك


----------



## السيد واكد (10 أغسطس 2010)

متشكر جدا جدا على الاهتمام لسا باقى بس صلاة الاستخارة عشان ننهى الموضوع وشكر مرة تانية


----------



## المجبري جالو (10 أغسطس 2010)

_لا تعليق وشكرا_


----------



## msadek80 (10 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس باور لية شغل لا يستطيع عملة غير باور و كذلك مهندس اتصالات
مثل التخطيط و التصميم لشبكات الكهرباء و المحطات الكهربية
انا مهندس باور و بقولك الفروقات قليلة بين التخصصين

بس لازم تجتهد فى اى تخصص تختارة و خصوصا تركز على مصدر تخصصة


----------

